

ASK HK: Review my startup: I Worked On - iisbum

I would love some feedback on my website, I Worked On:<p>http://www.iworkedon.com<p>I Worked On is a cross between a portfolio site and LinkedIn.<p>I won't say anything else, as I'm interested to know what impression people get from landing on the site for the first time not knowing anything about it.<p>Thanks!
======
karlclement
Hello there,

First of all, the design is very clean. The homepage as a very nice greeting
box and a basic news feed of the current project.

I enjoy the UI throughout the website. Again, very clean. Although, the black
gradient footer is unnecessary. If you want a gradient, I would make it much
more subtle to avoid it from looking tacky.

I would also shrink the header. A smaller, more simple logo would be much more
memorable. You can place the logged in user info horizontally beside the "ADD
PROJECT" button.

I would also prefer the "skills" to be placed in a categorized list format
rather then a tag cloud. Easier to find what you are looking for. Same goes
for the "roles".

I would also like to be able to sort the "members". You could sort them by
project, geographical location or even profession.

I enjoy the relationship capability similar to a Twitter follow.I registered
for an account without any problems.

I would like some AJAX capabilities added to the forms. You can use it for
validation. Keep the server side validation in case the user has Javascript
off. You can also add some style to the form inputs. Maybe an inset effect.
The "Submit" buttons could have a similar style to the "ADD PROJECT" button.

This is a great idea for developers to show what they can do. This is a great
app for freelancers trying to build a reputation. Great app.

Good luck!

Karl

~~~
iisbum
Thanks Karl, the feedback is much appreciated. I'll get cracking as you've
made some great suggestions.

------
yarone
Maybe make this a LinkedIn app? Sign in via LinkedIn, see the companies you
worked at as headings. Then, beneath each heading, fill in the projects you
worked on? Entries are shared on LinkedIn. It's a way to more clearly
articulate to the world the types of things you've done.

Given that LinkedIn is the leading business social network, and given that the
users of iWorkedOn clearly have an interest in sharing what they've worked on,
wouldn't this be a natural fit?

(BTW: title needs to change. Says "Ask HK" (hong kong!?) :-)

~~~
iisbum
I thought about using LinkedIn, was afraid to rely on LinkedIn for such a huge
part of business, but I may rethink this now.

------
komlenic
First impression: pretty good, I instantly knew what was going on and signing
up worked exactly as expected and was painless.

The /users/view/ pages are not nearly as good or visually pleasing as the
/projects/view/ pages. As a user I want someone landing on "my" page to be
impressed, not be presented with a rather boring page of text. Screenshots for
each project worked on, maybe moving the user's photo over in the left pane,
etc may help here.

------
kgutteridge
Slighty different take on this idea

<http://whobuilt.it/>

~~~
iisbum
There are so many more people involved than just building the site, so one of
my goals was to produce a system that would allow everyone involved to get
listed

------
kenkyhuang
Allow users to upload screenshots of projects. This is especially important
for designers.

~~~
iisbum
You can currently add 1 screenshot of the project, but I'm working on making
that easier (and clearer) to do, and allowing more images.

------
znt
Is it possible to add any screenshots or embed any videos to the projects tab?
So visitors can have a look at project profiles easier.

~~~
iisbum
You can currently add 1 image to a project, but allowing more images/video is
right at the top of todo list.

------
iisbum
Clickable: <http://www.iworkedon.com>

